# Partition Disks



## TylerGriffiths (Feb 24, 2012)

I have been using FreeBSD for a while now, and like it a lot, but I want to try using Haiku. I tried to use an old Linux Live OS to partition my disk, currently fully allotted to FreeBSD, but GParted didn't seem to support the format. So, how do I partition the drives?

Also, how would I install grub so I can actually _boot_ Haiku once it's installed?

Thanks for any help


----------



## ahavatar (Feb 24, 2012)

Partition (using GParted) the disk before you install FreeBSD and Haiku. After you've allocated all the disk space to FreeBSD, I don't think you can resize it with a partition tool to make a room for Haiku.


----------



## fluca1978 (Feb 24, 2012)

UFS partitions cannot be shrunk, so I guess the only solution is to backup and restore after a correct partitioning.


----------

